# [EVDL] AeroVironment SPC-2000 AC motor controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I am hoping that someone can give me some advice regarding these inverters
(AeroVironment SPC-2000) sold surplus from Electronic Goldmine a
couple years ago, It's a big white steel case, with lots of air inside
and a 7.5" x 7" circuit board. The power section is a Powerex
PM20CMA060 3-phase bridge. The microcontroller is a Motorola
MC68S711E9CFN2. It seems to run almost any 1 (up to 1.5HP) or 3 phase
(up to 2.5HP) 120/208/240 VAC AC motor from high voltage DC 150 to
600? volt.
I believe some of you bought them, although I haven't heard about
any successes. I bought some of these too, to replace the big dc motor
running the power steering and hydro brake system on my G-van.
Tonight I attempted to power one up with 230 volts dc and a 2hp
3phase motor, it immediately popped the two input fuses and I realized
it was designed for solar so no hard power up allowed. Oops my bad, it
blew Q1 which appears to be directly shorted across the input??,
everything else reads ok. I am hoping that the gentleman on the list
that works for AeroVironment will respond also with the dip switch
test setting where it just runs as an inverter.
Thank you, Bill Brinsmead



----------------------------------------------------------------
This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.



----------------------------------------------------------------
This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The USPC 2000 is indeed intended to be powered by a solar panel. The
Q1 transistor is there to protect the unit from over voltage, it
shorts the solar panel which is a constant current source and so will
not blow up the transistor. Your battery however is not current
limited and will happily blow up Q1. If you're just going to operate
the unit from your pack then you don't need to bother replacing Q1,
make sure your pack voltage is always below max input voltage of the
unit.

I'd suggest you power up the USPC through a pre-charge resistor before
connecting it directly to the battery pack, it has no inrush current
limiter and will probably blow the fuses otherwise.

The evdl archive has my post on the dip switch settings at
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td14122200|a14122200






> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Guys,
> > I am hoping that someone can give me some advice regarding these inve=
> rters
> ...


----------

